# 100 gallon update



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey guys been a while since I got to go to a meeting. Here is an update on the High-Tech 100 gallon. Everything grows fine just too fast and it seems I am constantly changing the tank. I will be doing major trim and re-scape in the next few weeks if anyone would like any of the extras...

Plants

Ludwinga Cuba
Limnophilia Aromatica
Downoi
Dwarf Lobelia
Bacopa carolina
Java fern
Java fern windelov
Flame moss
Peacock moss?
Crypt?

Fish
12 Turqouise rainbows
10 or so Ottos
An amano shrimp hear and there that the bows couldnt eat


----------



## addo (Apr 25, 2007)

The Downoi carpet is amassing! Maybe you could ad some crypts or something to improve the mid ground. All in all the tank looks great.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Jackson,

Have you been to any of the meetings this year? I'm not sure that we have met. Your tank looks great and I empathize with the plants growing like crazy and the prunning that requires. 

Haven't heard anything regarding a June meeting but would love to get some flame moss when you do a trim!

Kim


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

addo said:


> The Downoi carpet is amassing! Maybe you could ad some crypts or something to improve the mid ground. All in all the tank looks great.


Thanks addo I plan on re-doing it in a week or two and I will be moving some of my crypts from another tank to give it a mid-ground. Downoi is my favorite plant. It tends to stay compact and small in my high-tech. Really gives it that carpet feel

Kim I have been to two meetings in the last year or so and 1 of them was at my house LOL. I don't think we have met but I am hoping to go this month.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your plants look great! Love the downoi. I'm working on a foreground of it too. It's been a really hard plant for me. I'm not sure why. 

I'd love to meet you at the next meeting as well.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Great looking tank. I have the same problem as Tex Gal with Downoi. It grows but very slowly. Anyway, that is a nice carpet of downoi you have.

Need some Aromatica? LOL.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks crown and tex. I have tried many different foregrounds with this tank (HC,HM,glosso) and this is by far the least maintance of the group. I thought my dwarf lobelia was a foreground plant but the way it grows it seems to be a midground. I plan on using the downoi and lobelia together in the next scape.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking great Jaxon!

Those are some beautiful rainbows as well! Are those the babies we saw at the meeting at your house?? I assume they survived


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea the first batch I only got 2 and they are about 2 inches or so now (there in the tank pictured) Second batch I got 8 babies and 7 are still to small to go in with the parents. The bows will eat anything that will fit in there mouth.

Thanks smirk for the comment


----------

